# Leaning to the right



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all, my 24' Chevy leans to the right, on a flat surface...

I can crudely measure the difference, between the rear wheel arches and the tyres, about 2-3 inches difference between left and right sides..

I am guessing the right leaf spring must have sagged perminantly..

what's the fix, in this case? A new spring from the states? 

Also need a Brake booster / PS pump, used if possible.. haven't had much luck finding sources of parts in UK yet..
Engine 5.7 small block V8 Petrol

Thanks
John


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

my last camper use to lean to the left after about 7 or 8 years of driving on irish roads due to the camber of the road (all our roads lean to the left for the rain water to run off and some are quite severe ) to fix the problem i swaped springs and shocks from the right hand side and put in air bags worked a treat.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> all, my 24' Chevy leans to the right, on a flat surface...
> what's the fix, in this case? A new spring from the states?
> Thanks
> John


Not neccessarily. there are companies such as Manchester Springs who can re-temper leaf springs and even make copies. Results are said to be good, however, I think it's worth bearing in mind that by re-tempering an old spring, you are only breathing new/extended life into old material and this will never be as good or as long lasting as a new spring. (We're talking years here, not weeks or months)
It all depends on your budget. One thing is certain, shipping on a new spring from the states aint gonna be cheap! 8O


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmmm.. must admit i like the idea of swapping them 

Will have a more detailed look ....

It cant really be anything else can it? If there is more clearance one side than the other, it must be springs... I guess it could be something to do with front suspension, but if so , I doubt I would notice it right over the back axles...

Thanks
J


----------



## 103187 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, I may have a GM belt driven PAS pump. It's from a 70's 80's vehicle. Was fitted to the engine that was in my RV. I am Bristol based. My RV also has a lean, the previos owner had large flat rocks, which were wrapped in cloth, these were in a locker. It didn't work.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ken many thanks

Very interested in the pump. Is there a chance you could get a pic of it? 

J


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> Also need a Brake booster / PS pump, used if possible.. haven't had much luck finding sources of parts in UK yet..
> Engine 5.7 small block V8 Petrol
> 
> Thanks
> John


John - we PMd you regarding this on Feb 21st, the PM is still sitting in mu outbox because you have not picked it up.
Cheers
Linda


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

oops

one sec Linda..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry got it now..

havent been online for a short while...

ok, I will see what Ken comes back with... the previous owner said he may help with cost of a pump as he sold me the van with no power steering or brakes, a very scary (first) drive home.. Fluid has leaked out of a previous repair on the pump..

J


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

A Broken front coil spring will give the same result 
Geo


----------



## 103187 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi JohnG, will need an email address in order to send the picture of the pump. I may have some brake boosters, I must stress may. Am in the process of doing some serious brake modifications. My RV has a pair fitted, should the work be a success they are surplus. I have not registered with motorhome facts and can only post 5 messages (1 left I think). My email is [email protected]. Will try and find the pas pump tomorrow.
PeterP


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well.. 

a year later.. it leans still 

I swapped the springs yesterday.. the hardest job I have ever done I think..

each one must weigh 40 kgs ! working alone under 5 tons of RV jacked up.

anyway, 7 hours and bruises later, no difference :twisted: 

the springs when out on the floor where the same height as each other..

hmm.. it can't be weight distribution as 2-3 people moving around it seems to make no difference to it..

the front wheels look like they are the same distance from the arches ...

will inspect more

John


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll put weights in your curtains
8O


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:twisted:  

thanks Zoe !


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am guessing I have 2 old, weak springs.

The 'heavy' side including : the genny; 2 x lpg tanks; 3 x batteries; fridgefreezer; are all too much for either spring..

may throw the genny ...

not sure I really need it... 

:?


----------

